# 2021 Berlin International Sound Design Competition



## Manfred (Oct 7, 2021)

I am honored to invite our vi-community to celebrate the winners on this year’s Winners & Finalists
(Finalists in alphabetical order) of the 2021 Berlin International Sound Design Compitition.​First Prize Winner
Tiziana Mazzucco
Second Prize Winner
Sergei Tskhe
Third Prize Winner
Marco Lopez

Finalists
Black Gobin Audio
Gonzalo Eyzaguirre
Zsolt Karlovits
Kosma Kelm
Harout Kotanjian
Nicholas Smith
Kevin Xie

There is some fantastic and creative sound design here! Warm congratulations to all finalists! I am most impressed with the diversity (based on “assumed” global origin) of “name” (no origin/identity/nationality shared by the competition organization), and thus perhaps the indication that our intended/hoped efforts of celebration and honoring of diversity (and collective human community) are having an impact. As a clinical social worker and fellow human on this great “genesis” planet, I thank BIFSC for their awareness and honoring of bringing the voices and amazing talents of our collective to the table. It is inspirational to know that BIFSC is not bias/blinded by race/ethnicity/nationality. Most importantly, I congratulate the finalists for their wonderful sound design work and encourage them to continue their effort to share their voices and talents with the world. We need it more now then ever! Peace!


----------



## DanniDo (Oct 23, 2021)

We have exchanged messages before on another post. May I ask, are you affiliated with BIFSC? Because you seem to be, from the way you post if phrased? Like you either took part to organise the event or know all of the winners somehow? If you are, we would like to talk to BIFSC or yourself about some reports we have received from a large number of people. Please get in touch with PM if you wish to speak off the platform and we will arrange for our public relations team to contact you.


----------



## Manfred (Oct 26, 2021)

Nope, I’m just a person who took part in the sound design contest and thought the diversity of the winner pool spoke positively about an important global issue (racism, discrimination). Personally, I actually had an issue with how BIFSC chose two winning sound design entries that broke the competition rules by adding dialogue to their scores, which to my reading of the official rules clearly violated the contest integrity. Makes me reluctant to participate in the future (no loss to them or anyone else ) . Good luck with your efforts!


----------



## DanniDo (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you for your reply we appreciate it. Just to add, that such a post in fact makes them look like a legit compeition when in you own comments (we checked and you are 100% correct they violated their terms) you mentioned the mess with their integrity. All the best.


----------

